# Christmas Opening.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys. 

Our last day for processing Christmas orders for post is today. 

Our last day for processing Christmas orders for courier delivery is Thursday 21st December. 

Clean and Shiny will be closed from the 21st December through to 9am on the 3rd January. However our website will be open to take orders 24/7/365 per the norm. 

Personally, I am going to take a break from the forum from today and will return back on the 3rd January 2007. If you have any questions relating to orders products or deliveries then please feel free to send them to the normal address as no one will be checking the forum now until next year. 

We would like to wish all at Detailing World a Very Merry Christmas and a prosperous new year. 

John


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year to all at C&S.

Look forward to you emptying my wallet in 2007!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

have a good break, put your feet up rest, and come back next year and get some work done


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

while your off resting jonny, find me a set of 19 x 8.5 BBS LM's for the audi. I have my heart set on the buggers now. p.s have a good break u gay.

MINT:


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Those actual wheels are now residing on my mates TT - Absolutely awesome wheels!!
Happy Christmas!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Have a goodun johnny and thanks for 2006!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ho, Ho, Ho, Merry Christmas...!

Thanks For Everything This Year!

Hope 2007 Is as Good as 2006! :thumb:

Gaz


----------

